# Ventilation for 10000 kwh generator



## John T (Jan 16, 2013)

New to the forum.

Have a Honda GX630 engine powered 10000 kw propane generator. I would like to enclose it in about about a 32 cubic foot shed with ventilation on all sides and top. I want to buy an exhaust fan & wanted to know what cfm I need it to do.

John T


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

My neigbor ran his in a shed to keep it protected, he just had 2 windows open in it.

An attic ventaltion fan on the roof and a 24x24 grate vent near the genny should give it enough ventalition

Its not like you are in the shed with it, so I think it will be ok, probably not the best thing, but atleast its away from the house


----------



## John T (Jan 16, 2013)

*10000 kw ventilation*

Appreciate the response Jason "J".

I hadn't thought of a roof fan. Was going to do it on the side wall.
Afraid of the CT rain/snow. 

John T


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

150-200+ cfm and you should be fine, as long as the exhaust is not being expelled into the room. The exhaust gas's should be exhausted out the space using a thimble device. You will want cool air being introduced into the Generator end so it's fan can keep the stator windings and rotor cool. Re-circulating heated air there, is a burn out waiting to happen. Do not store extra fuel in the same space as the machine, unless it's an approved storage tank.


----------



## jthagh (Feb 26, 2013)

*10000 kw generator in Suncast gx2000 garden shed*

I just finished the installation of my generator in a gx 2000 suncast plastic garden shed. I have a fan that blows about 1600 cfm's with an intake vent on the other sidewall. I've added vents on the front, back & sides & have vented the exhaust out. I'll try to show photos.

The Suncast gx2000 customer service people told me the shed could only handle generators up to 7500 watts.

I ran the generator enclosed in the shed for 3 hours (without any load) and the temperature inside the enclosure was about 115 F. Outside temp was about 28.

My question is should I measure the oil temp. don't want to cook the engine.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

That is far too warm with the outside temperature below freezing. Wait till you load the genny, you will cook that unit. 
Try running a duct from the outside directly to the air intake and route the exhaust outside away from the inlet opening.


----------



## jthagh (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, Romore

The exhaust is vented to the outside with a steel pipe. It vents just above the exhaust fan. The generator is positioned sideways in the unit & the fan is pulling air over the side of the generator. Would it be better if I positioned the unit so the intake vent was sending air directly over the rear of the generator.

My goal was to keep the geneartor out of the elements when it was running. Maybe I need to keep the top partially open & the doors open.

Appreciate your input.

John


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

With a 1600 cfm fan running on that small of enclosure, there is something wrong. Are you sure the blade is installed correctly and the motor is turning the right way? Also the fan should be pulling the air from one side to the other, and not recirculating the heated air. The exhaust should be ducted to the outside and the exhaust pipe wrapped with a heat barrier.


----------



## jthagh (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, KRE
When I put my hand outside the fan, I feel the warm air from the shed interior pushing against it. Also feel the intake vent air when I put my hand near it on the interior.

If I open the top up completely & have the doors wide open, the oven thermometer stays at 100 which is what it's always at when not in use. Maybe I need a more accurate thermometer or find a way to measure the engine oil.

It's when I close the doors & top, when the temp creeps up to 110/115.

Maybe I should just run it in the rain/snow ith the top & doors open. Just worried about too much moisture in the engine, battery.

Appreciate your input.

Never realized that putting a genaerator in place would be so $$ & complicated. 

Gotta' get it right though.

John


----------



## gee_eller (Oct 17, 2012)

Keeping the generator end dry is the main concern. Water and electricity shouldn't mix.


----------

